# Gestone - must have hit a vein- help!



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Hey laadies i'm looking for a little advice. 

Dh did the gestone just now and the bed looks like a masacre happened (not really but YKWIM). He pulled out the needle and blood started pouring out quite fast. I would say 3 teaspoons full max. once pressure was put on it stopped but dh was paniking and wouldn't put pressure on for about 15 seconds. So question is.... has the gestone escaped too? should i do more cyclogest today and tomorrow just in case? 

Julsxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh god I did this in my thigh, I forgot to pull the needle back to check for blood before injecting and I made such a mess! 

I just left it, I don't think you will of lost much of the gestone, probably more blood with it being thinner. 

I would ring your clinic though if you are unsure. I did not forget to check for blood again though, only made that mistake once!
xx


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

mal thanks for the response. I feel much better now thanks. Not panicing now. Dh did pull back (so he said) but maybe not enough. Only got 4 left till otd so didn't want to blow it at this point.

julsxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

it was horrible and scary (dh was at work) and I could hardly walk the next day    but I was fine and so was lo    

How are you finding the gestone. I hated it, my bum and legs were a right mess, lumps, bumps and bruises everywhere!

Good luck hun xx


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

I had it laast tx too- seemed worse last time. But i was on a dose of 100 then. the clinic have dropped it to 50 this time with 1 cyclogest a day, so i think that helps a bit. Still sore though.  We'll see what happens.   

Glad everything worked out for you and now a lovely natural bfp too, more than halfway now, you must be so excited! Thanks for your support!
julsxx


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Juls78
Im a nurse and can safely tell u that u do not need to do another injection tonite.  Your Dh might have hit a little nerve but the gestone is gone in ur system hence the bigger needle into ur muscle. I know uve been told this already but please make sure DH aims for the upper quadrant and avoid the sciatic nerve. He also needs to pinch the muscle harder as it help with the pain and adminstering. Pressure is vital but o not rub as this will only make u bruise   
He will be a pro by tomorrow. Goodluck


----------

